# List of graphic artists from here



## sejohnson (May 18, 2013)

I am needing someone to do small random jobs. I have inkscape but I just have not had the time to sit down with it. Is there a list on here somewhere that has people that are willing to create eps or ai files? What is the going rate? Most of my stuff will be basic. School athletic type logos with some original thought or style. THanks in advance and have a blessed day. 
Sharon


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

The average rate depends on the designs. Ours is usually around 20 or 30.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

right above your thread heading there is a link to referrals and recommendations section of the forum.

that is where you are supposed to either ask for help or provide your help in hiring designers.

this section is for help concerning problems doing graphics and design for tshirts and those who know the answers.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is there a list on here somewhere that has people that are willing to create eps or ai files?


We don't allow self promotion here, but whenever you have a request, you can post it in the Referrals and Recommendations area of the forum: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/

Or you can just browse through that section of the forum to see which artists have responded or been recommended


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello,
I am a freelance designer and illustrator. Cost is always dependent on complexity/time involved for a design… basic stuff is usually less than the kind that requires lots of hand drawing, etc.
Please have a look here:
https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/illustration
And email me if you are interested. 
[email protected]


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

nzg said:


> Hello,
> I am a freelance designer and illustrator. Cost is always dependent on complexity/time involved for a design… basic stuff is usually less than the kind that requires lots of hand drawing, etc.
> Please have a look here:
> https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/illustration
> ...


wow!

didn't you just read the post above you?????????????????????

btw RODNEY is the owner of this forum.


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, and Referrals and Recommendations is the location of my reply, dear.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

didn't know he moved it. hon.


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

hmmm - good that you know now!


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

no probs, cookoo bear.


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello there!

We deal mainly with providing artwork services for the screen printing industry, and may be able to help you out. Feel free to check out our website www.dynamikgraphics.com or email me directly at [email protected]

Cheers, 

- Ethan


----------



## atomicaxe (Sep 23, 2013)

For most of your standard stuff I have basic rates depending on the complexity of the job (typography vs typography + mascot, custom vs not so custom, etc, etc, etc) but if you can detail and example of what you are looking for in some of your jobs, shoot me an e-mail ([email protected]) and I will be able to give you an example and a rough price quote.


----------

